# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  If I Have a Hair Transplant, Can I Still Wear My Hair Short?

## tbtadmin

I like to keep my hair short. I buzz the back to a #2 guard and wanted to know if having a hair transplant would limit my ability to wear a short hair cut? Which method is better for this hairstyle, the strip with a trichophytic closure or FUE? - - - - - - - [...]

More...

----------


## Jeffrey Epstein, MD

No other technique will for sure allow you to shave your head with the #2 blade other than the FUE.  Even with the trichophytic closure technique, there is no guarantee that the scar will be that much less noticable than with the standard closure technique.  The reality is, while it can be helpful in some patients, in no case is the trichophytic closure a sure thing.

FUE is the way for you to go.

Jeffrey Epstein, MD, FACS
Miami and NYC

----------


## Don'tDoIt

I agree in part.  Do NOT get a strip procedure.  I regret having this line in the back of my head.  I was told that the strip procedure would not be detectable but it IS detectable.  And the grafts in front do not look natural.  And the hair transplant is a constant source of worry and embarrassment.

That is why I will take this advice one step further.  Do not get FUE either.  Avoid transplant altogether.  Trust me.  You will be happy with your decision.  I wish I could go back in time and redo my decision.

Realize that you look fine as a balding man.  Buzz it short.  Or shave it off.  You will be happier.  Take it from a hair transplant veteran.  Best wishes with your decision.

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

It depends on how short and how well you and your doctor get your scarline.  For a buzzcut in an average scar former, FUE is probably the answer although it may take a couple of sessions and yield may be lower....

For someone with 1/2 inch hair or longer, in my opinion, strip is preferable for time spent, yield, and cost to the patient.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## uselessgomez

This topic is right up my ally. I get my hair cut with a 2 every time. I know that sometimes FUE can leave noticeable scarring, but it offers a better chance to wear shorter hairstyles.

Dr. Lindsey,

Is there a way to see whether a patient is likely to get low transection and good yields from FUE without having to commit to big surgeries and expense?

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Good question.

First would be a physical exam of your head by the doctor planning to do the case.  If you have straight, "thick calibered" dark hair and light scalp skin, I'd say the likelyhood of a good case and low transection is excellent, but if you have an afro...its harder to predict.  I've now done 6 FUEs on black guys' heads and all were hard, with a couple being VERY difficult.  If they hadn't been Keloid formers, I'd have pushed them hard to switch to a strip.

Second, you may or may not need alot of hair...again, see a doctor before making your mind up on these issues.

Third, at least at our practice, my fixed costs for getting going on an FUE are just about the 1500.00 deposit.  Meaning that you will be charged that regardless of how the case goes.  To date, we've only had to switch to strip in one patient planning an FUE; so needing to cancel the case and lose the deposit; or have the option of switching to a strip is uncommon with us.  

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## Jeffrey Epstein, MD

My experience with FUE in men of African ethnicity is that they do wonderfully with the FUE technique.  Despite the curl of the hair, and the fact that sometimes the scalp skin is a bit thicker, most of these patients have been excellent candidates for the FUE technique.  I did have one patient who flew in from the UK, of African ethnicity, who after I was unable to perform the FUE technique, decided to switch over to the strip technique.

Jeffrey Epstein, MD, FACS
Miami and NYC

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

Given the choice as FUE harvester...I'd pick thick caliber straight hair over curlies any day....  As a hair recipient though, its hard to beat curly hair for coverage/graft.

So you have 2 differing opinions on FUE challenges posed by afro hair from 2 facial plastic surgeons doing hair.

That is why these forums are so helpful to the consumer.  Dr. Epstein and I can respectfully disagree without mudslinging that often goes on amongst local offices touting their own success and everyone else's failures.

Dr Lindsey, McLean VA

----------


## Jeffrey Epstein, MD

I couldn't agree more.  This forum is unique in that it encourages informed, constructive discussion and debate of ideas.  No one is wrong, just everyone comes with different experiences and can share them.

Well put, Dr. Lindsey. 

Jeff Epstein, MD

----------


## JonB.

Dr. Epstein, 

Do you visit NY on a regular basis for consults and do you do the surgery in NY as well? 

If so what is the next trip in?

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Jeffrey Epstein, MD

Hi Jon B-   I'll be in my NYC office the 14th and 15th of January.  You can go to my website www.foundhair.com and see our schedule.

It will be a pleasure to meet with you.

Jeffrey Epstein, MD, FACS
Miami and NYC

----------

